# TTOC Giveaway



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The next person to register at the TTOC Members Forum wins a complete online set of absoluTTes and also triggers another set to be given away to another lucky member. Register now @ www.ttoc.co.uk/members


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

What a cracking idea.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

This prize has just been won but the next prize is only 14 new registrations away


----------



## Stueyturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> This prize has just been won but the next prize is only 14 new registrations away


Ok Andy, I'll bite.

What's the next prize?


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

With every TT landmark number sign up on the new members site (180,225,240,250,272,340 and so on ) we will be giving away a complete set of online magazines . All 31 issues of absoluTTe can be yours to read free wherever you have internet access.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT Owners Club said:


> With every TT landmark number sign up on the new members site (180,225,240,250,272,340 and so on ) we will be giving away a complete set of online magazines . All 31 issues of absoluTTe can be yours to read free wherever you have internet access.


I know where there are hundreds of paper copys sat waiting for a good home :wink: :lol:


----------



## nigel d hoyle (Dec 19, 2010)

just registered with my new TTOC club membership number 02283 , Nigel


----------



## Callum_TT225 (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm a TTOC member with the absoluTTe in the membership too so how do I find my copy?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Callum_TT225 said:


> I'm a TTOC member with the absoluTTe in the membership too so how do I find my copy?


Hi Callum , you don't have the Premium Membership including absoluTTE , the Web Membership includes a newsletter available at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members


----------

